# Lead Ammo Mold



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

I'm on the hunt for some lead ammo molds, specifically a 32 caliber (8mm) and an 8x11mm bean mold. I've looked all over the interwebs for them, and I've found the 8mm on ebay from Romania, but the bean mold is an elusive critter. If anyone makes them, I would love to buy American instead of overseas

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

How about a buckshot mold, makes 18 .330 shot. https://leeprecision.com/00-buckshot-mold.html

I'm waiting for them to be back in stock.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Teep said:


> How about a buckshot mold, makes 18 .330 shot. https://leeprecision.com/00-buckshot-mold.html
> 
> I'm waiting for them to be back in stock.


I'm wanting 8mm specifically. My current hunting setup is with 9mm steel, and 8mm lead weighs exactly the same as 9mm steel

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

My shot chart shows that #0 buckshot is 8.11mm and weighs 49 grains, might be as close as you can get with an American made die.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Use a socket screw it to a board then you have a mold or I have a 36 cal mold 30$ with handles.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Use a socket screw it to a board then you have a mold or I have a 36 cal mold 30$ with handles.


Humm sounds interesting either a 6point or 12point would be cool how do you get the lead slug out? Waiit are you selling the 36 cal mold?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I have a 36 call and a 40 call round ball mold for sale both 30$ a piece.


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Yes I have a 36 call and a 40 call round ball mold for sale both 30$ a piece.


Single ball mold or 6 ball mold in 36 cal


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The one for sale is a single


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I also have a 18 cavity mold 000 buckshot I think 000 is 32 caliber


----------



## Teep (Mar 16, 2017)

#000 is .360".


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I also have a 18 cavity mold 000 buckshot I think 000 is 32 caliber


 How much for that one?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

NattyByNature said:


> ghost0311/8541 said:
> 
> 
> > I also have a 18 cavity mold 000 buckshot I think 000 is 32 caliber
> ...


45$


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> NattyByNature said:
> 
> 
> > ghost0311/8541 said:
> ...


 does it need handles? This looks like it would be perfect


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

It has handles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

When I get home I take a better picture.


----------



## NattyByNature (Feb 24, 2021)

How do I pay you?


----------



## Ger2020 (Apr 27, 2020)

the 'romanian' ones to my knowledge are actually chinese from ali express. I've had the '0 round' and '1 round' which are sold as 8mm and 10mm but when i measured the ball were actually 9mm and 11mm respectively.

I have a double decker 8x11mm baby bean mold I got off a lad on one of the fb groups. it was fairly expensive. Had a couple kills with them theyre an interesting ammo but you have to pay a bit more attention loading them in the pouch etc than a sphere.


----------

